# lorikeets



## theman (Nov 11, 2010)

anyone know of a pet shop that stocks lorikeets in the south east 
would buy from a breeder but would like to have a look at some!


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd rather go to a breeder that knows what they're doing. Especially with lorikeets!


----------



## theman (Nov 11, 2010)

does anyone on here keep them
as there arent many keepers in the uk 
:2thumb:
i have looked at lories.co.uk and done lots of research!
i would probably keep them outdoors in a breeding pair!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Have you kept brush tongue birds before?

I have kept and sold most species over the years but would never suggest any of the lorries for beginners due to the specialised diet and Very,very messy nature.

You will not find any bird dealers of that kind in the south anymore. 

Jap koi in henlow have a good bird room. There is a new shop near Chichester.

Personally id join a bird forum like feathered flyer and hook up with a breeder who can supply and advise.

I did see a rainbow for sale at the sale day at shoreham 2 Sundays ago.

Stafford show is in October. You will fund them there. 

John


----------



## theman (Nov 11, 2010)

yh japanese koi company have some hand reared rainbow lorikeeets
that are very friendly, but at £800 for a pair is a tad expensive 
i have kept other birds but never a brush tounge bird
as ive seen a breeding pair advertised on lories.uk 
for around £400

but i guess they cost more because of hand reared 
and i appreciate they are messy, but i would have them in an outdoor kind of aviary,
whats the best bird form?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

viper and vine sometimes have them on there list


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Lories are fantastic birds, I may be a little biased though (see avatar pic!) :lol2:

I do agree, they are definately NOT for a novice keeper. If their dietary requirements arent met they will die!!! They need a very specific diet. They are messy and can be loud. But, if you can deal with all that they can make wonderful pets.

uklories.co.uk is the best place to find breeders. Most (if not all) will be breeding birds or babies in aviaries though so if buying with the intention to have as a pet, some experience of taming might be beneficial, although lories generally seem to have less wariness towards humans than parrots I have found. Mine have all been very keen to jump on hands and take food from me right away, though have been a little less keen on being picked up, although never been prone to biting.


----------

